# American Guinea hogs



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Anybody here keep American Guinea Hogs? Any opinions? And when they farrow are their babies called Guinea Pigs?


----------



## GreenMomma (Jun 3, 2008)

We do- love them. For us the larger breeds are just too intimidating at this point. These are easy to fence, good natured and blend easily in our other livestock pens as well (with goats and chickens). 

Around here when they farrow they're called "bacon seed". Or Hammy. Or Sammy. Or Wilber because we call them Wilby for short... because they Wilby delicious.


----------



## Appalachia (Jul 11, 2012)

I've never seen one I'm person so I can't help you on opinion, but Guinea pigs are different than Guinea hogs regardless if age. Guinea pigs are pets...
Kinda like a big hamster.


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

LOL! That was supposed to be a joke : P

Green Momma, I have heard that the Guinea hogs do not produce a typical carcass, more lard, less lean meat? That doesn't matter too much to me, I think todays store bought pork is too lean. It takes fat to make any meat tasty. How would you describe the meat you get from a guinea hog? What are the cuts like? How much meat to fat ratio compared to other breeds? 
I too think the smaller size might be less intimidating for me. But I'm sitting on the fence deciding what to raise . I only want a couple pigs to grow up. Sell one, butcher one. The amount of extra time it takes to raise a guinea hog vs. a regular breed is my only concern. I appreciate your expertise in the matter.


----------



## karenp (Jun 7, 2013)

If you are planning on buying feeder pigs it might get a little pricey. The ones I've seen for sale go for more than the larger pigs and as far as selling the extra the aren't going to appeal to as many people.


----------



## GreenMomma (Jun 3, 2008)

Not a lot of expertise for me to share, lol. This is our first year and we're only raising up our first litter now. We haven't butchered any of our own yet, but the meat from this breed is well marbled (but not overly fatty as long as they are not overfed) and a darker red than the pork we buy from the store. Still get bacon and so forth, just smaller cuts of everything.

Around here they go for $100-150 for weaners, about the same as large hog breeds. So if you're looking to buy, raise and eat (not breed) it may or may not work out for your situation. For us, they eat dramatically little compared to the large hog breeds that our friends all raise. The lower feed requirements, easier fencing requirements and smaller, less intimidating size are all worth it to us. Even if we didn't have breeders we'd raise only small hogs. 

I know a couple of people around here that raise AGH for meat each year, not because they don't have the proper settup for larger hogs, but because they prefer the ease of caring for them and the flavor of the meat... 

I think it's a good breed for beginners to get their feet wet as well. You could always raise larger hogs later after you've had a season to learn and have a better idea of what to expect.


----------



## Appalachia (Jul 11, 2012)

TRAILRIDER said:


> LOL! That was supposed to be a joke : P
> .


Oops


----------



## Pig in a poke (Mar 27, 2013)

We just started this spring with a breeding pair of AGHs. The sow had 11 piglets and raised 9. We sold the adults and kept 5 offspring (1 gilt for breeding and 4 barrows for pork). The remaining weaners, we sold. Of these, the gilts went easily for $70. The barrows took a little longer to sell. So, it would seem in my area, more people are interested in doing their own breeding. 

We took the first of our porkers to the butcher this morning. At almost 6 months, he was maybe 100+ pounds. That's a guess. He fit into a large dog crate with little room to turn around. Looking forward to our first pork, but thinking we may need a nastier, uglier breed. I think that would have made today easier.


----------



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

Pig in a poke, most times breed doesn't really matter. All ours are gentle, if not then they definitely make the trip to the butcher. My wife is more forgiving than I am, if a pig acts offish such as overly shy or feed aggressive... I start sizing it up pretty quickly. I guess what I am saying is "we" need to be the tougher ones rather than the pigs. I too dislike killing anything honestly... but it is the nature and an inevitability of raising livestock. 

I would think the AGH of all breeds would be the most efficient having very little feed cost if any depending on where one lives... cold or mild winters. I've been tossing the idea of AGH around but their small size stops me.

Sent from my MB855 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## M88A1 (May 21, 2012)

We have boar and 2 sows and a gilt. these AGH take as much time as other hogs we've had. My wife and I do like the smaller stature/frame of the AGH (our other hogs were Duroc and Red Wattle). so had 2 litters this years and both are ready to be sold. We will make enough money for feed is all maybe. They are a lard hog so know that going in. But the one we had butchard tasted great and the smaller cuts work great for a family of 3.


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Love the pictures. There's just the two of us, and with a steer to go in the freezer and a dozen chickens to go in the springtime, we don't need a large hog. 
My neighbors are beginning to raise guinea hogs and like them for the ease of fencing them in and the less feed they require. If they are wanting to buy hay from me this winter (we have a lot of hay, they have a bunch of cows!), I am thinking about proposing a barter arrangement. Some round bales for a weaned pig? The length of time required for it to get to butcher size might work in my favor, since the freezer(s) will be slimmed down a bit by butchering time.


----------



## Pig in a poke (Mar 27, 2013)

HerseyMI,
Yes, AGH are small. I guess we will soon see how much we get back. We're going to experiment with a cross to a larger breed, too. But for our first round, this has been a good experience. Didn't mean to imply other breeds aren't as gentle. I don't have enough experience to know. I just find our little guys too darn cute with their short snouts and pixie ears.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

There are some people pretty well attached to their (insert breed name here) and I have read some post that were less than sympathetic to any breed beside what the poster has. Look I may not know alot about pigs, but I know they are an animal. I do know alot about mules, and I can tell you for a fact. There is no one mule that is right for everyone. Everyone has different wants and different needs. I just can't see where pigs are any different. Not everyone has the need or desire to raise a 1500# pig and not everyone has a need or desire to raise a 150# pig. Don't make either one right or wrong, just different. I do not know what I will wind up with. I know what I am starting out with. An to be honest, less because it is what I really want and more because it is actually available in my area. Those are some awfully cute little pigs and I can certainly see the draw for a small farm or small family. Who knows. there may be some good marketing opportunities for the little guys not available to the bigger pigs. It is all about the right product for the right market.


----------



## Bubba1358 (Nov 6, 2013)

How much do the AGH's root? I'm considering them in the spring and I want a strong rooting instinct.


----------



## GreenMomma (Jun 3, 2008)

I think this is another "it depends" answer as far as rooting goes. I've heard they're not supposed to be too bad, but ours do root when put into new pasture that hasn't been grazed before. A lot. They eat the grass, weeds and brush at first, then till up the whole place digging up acorns and grubs. Then they pretty much leave the ground alone except when there is something good there... if I want them to root in an area, I just spread some sunflower seeds for them and they'll eat them, then root around later trying to find more. 

Automatic rototiller.


----------



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

As I said, I've tossed around the idea of getting AGH's... and in particular to cross other pigs with them to add their sustainability to other breeds. In my opinion, you can't go wrong adding some lard type to more commercial type hogs if you plan to pasture feed them.

1500 pound pigs? If it doesn't take over 4 years and they're raised that big on pasture with grain mix.... sign me up! I'll take a few! People claim 900+ pounds quite often and I'm sure it happens but its probably 4 or 5 years old too. 1500 pounds would be a monster hog!!! Biggest boar I've ever seen was in Sand Lake MI... probably a 800 to 900 pound Hampshire. What a sight to behold! Awesome!


Sent from my MB855 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Ok, so maybe the weight was "slightly" exaggerated to better help illustrate the point. Maybe!!!
But the point is valid I believe. If one is only raising feeders then the maximum potential of an animal should not be a big consideration as they can be harvested at any time when the owner is happy with the weight, ie. 100#, 200# or whatever weight you want. Sort of like the gas tank on your car, just because it will hold 35 gallons does not mean you have to fill it up, if you only need 5 gallons or only have $100.00 !!


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm not ready right now for any pigs, just mulling over the possibilities. I would like to be "done " with the animal in a short span of time. And would not let it get over 200# total. So I am considering a more common breed that I can keep for four or five months then have slaughtered. However if something works out with my neighbor, that will be the way I go. Either way, it's just an experiment, and wether it takes four months or a year and a half, doesn't really matter. Now if I was considering breeding and raising my own then the breed selection would be very important. Thank you all for your opinions.


----------



## kycn (Nov 27, 2012)

I have had AGH for a year now. 3 litters (from different sows). I have loved them the whole time, grazed wonderfully the whole summer with very little supplemental feed. Now, not so much. They keep getting out and rooting everwhere I don't want them. They have been really slow growing. People always call them "lard" hogs with a negative connotation. The research I have found says it depends on how much you feed them. If you feed them as much as a conventional pig they will turn the xtra food to lard, but if out on pasture they will be a good meaty, not too much fat. I will find out soon as I will take the first batch to process soon. If you want a quick 6 mo pig, I would not recommend AGH. I am also thinking of some crossbreeding. To hopefully get the "hybrid vigor" of both/multiple breeds. Any thoughts? Also any winter feed thoughts for AGH?


----------



## Pig in a poke (Mar 27, 2013)

Kycn,

Do you have oak trees? They may be escaping to get to the acorns. Since I moved our fencing under some oaks, the pigs almost turned up their noses to their feed. As for winter, I hope to keep moving their fencing under new oaks, but I know that won't last forever. We grew a lot of winter squash, which keeps well, but, again, won't last all winter. Would love some other ideas.
What breed are you considering crossing your AGH with? We are going to try Berkshire.

Bubba,
I'll second Greenmomma. Under the oaks, our AGHs kind of decimated the grass, foraging for acorns. But, really, they have only made small shallow ruts. I think they are good rooters in soft soil, like to till over a spent garden. But I don't find them especially destructive on hard-pack soil. If anything, they have been helping to compact the clay we recently added to a pond that hasn't held water in years. The clay must not have anything useful to them because they don't root in it. 

For rooters, I've heard the longer the snout, the more prone to rooting. AGHs have short snouts.


----------



## HuckleberryCoop (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey Guinea Hog Farmers. I am in South Central Indiana. I have one registered breeding pair. They are about 3 or 4 years old. I am looking for another registered breeding pair. I have a woman who bought two fall gilts from me, unregistered, looking for a boar as well. She doesn't care about registration. I can put you in touch with her. If anybody has pigs to sell in the area I'd love to hear from ya!

Nicole Johnson


----------



## kycn (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm in central ky, would love to connect. I have a couple unregistered boars.


----------



## kycn (Nov 27, 2012)

Pig in a poke, haven't been on in awhile. Not sure what I'm going to cross. Still looking. Love to hear how your cross goes.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I, too, will be raising American Guinea Hogs. Am already gathering seed for frost-seeding as well as root crops in a variety of areas...strictly for the AGHs. I have 2 areas where hickory & oak trees grow. These make a great shade during hot summers and the areas are conducive to nice mud wallows as well. Will be getting total of 3 AGHs with one being a "permanent" pet boar. 

I'm putting up a couple of permanent hog panels (3 ft tall) with grounding to keep the hogs inside...probably in both areas. However, I'm going to build 3 houses for them (one in each pen and one on the other side of the property) because when they're not farrowing, they will be free-ranging. (It is my understanding they help deter poisonous snakes too, so this is an asset I'm looking forward to finding out about...found 2 grown copperheads last year in my barn!)

Another thing I'm considering is to START these 3 out housed in the storage room of my barn because I want them to be extra friendly with our goats, dogs and fowl. This room is about 14' x 16'!


----------



## vandenbo (Sep 27, 2013)

It's nice to read messages from other AGH breeders. This is my first winter feeding 15 shoats after having three litters last summer. It is now brutally cold and I'm grateful that the 7 month old pigs have a sturdy warm shelter. They have a round bale for hay and a cup or so of cracked corn for each of them, once a day. It would be nice to only have to winter over the adult breeding animals but I don't think that will work since they seem to need to be about 10 months old to make it worthwhile to process them. I'm hoping to take a few in to the processor in February just to not have so many to feed.

If anyone wants to buy at 20 to 40 pound animal just make me an offer. These animals are not registered. This summer will be the first time I have a registered breeding pair.


----------



## Pig in a poke (Mar 27, 2013)

kycn,
We did get our young Berkshire boar. He a bit over three months old, still a couple months or more from breeding, though he has been mounting the other pigs now and then. I think he's a little light for his age. This winter has been so cold. I'm sure he could use some extra food, but the AGHs do not, so it has been a balancing act keeping and feeding them together. One thing I hadn't considered in getting a youngster going into winter. Another important aspect is activity level. The Berk is just so much more active, he's burning calories the AGHs are conserving.

vandenbo, that's a lot of pigs to carry through such a bitterly cold winter. Mine won't eat hay, but our acorns are really doing a great job helping our pigs maintain weight.

motdaugrnds, my horses had to overcome their fear of the pigs, but now don't bat an eye. The filly that was born after the pigs were here, loves to check them out nose to nose through fence. Even my good-natured gelding seems somewhat interested. I would bet goats would make good companions to your pigs.

In general, I am wondering if most AGHs breeders plan for 2 litters per year? I'm glad we didn't do it, at least this first year of getting into pigs. But we'll se how the first test cross grows and maybe breed for a second litter later in the year.


----------



## blair_w (Jan 8, 2014)

What would a good breed be to cross with an AGH?

Got two gilts and the probability of me getting an AGH boar is quite unlikely. This is just for me and the family to eat, nothing is registered.


----------

